# Determined to hit the Maumee on 3/11 in high water



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

I am going up tomorrow to try the Maumee. I am pretty confident based on water temp and flow it has plenty of Walleye in it already. The issues are where I can fish from, where are the fish at, and can I get my rig to those spots. I am anticipating 587-588 water level on Friday so I know I am limited on locations. I am planning on Orleans primarily with tow path, white st, and meigs as back ups. I am curious if anyone has fished it this high what some pointers are. I am thinking bright colors, longer leaders. I am also curious if anyone has a suggestion where i can wade to(no more than waist deep) that will put me within casting distance of a good hole. I know the hole at Orleans but I am thinking its too far out to cast to at this water level. My plan was walk out to waist deep even t hough it isnt close and fire away hoping to get walleye in the seams


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I would not at all recomend wading waist deep in the Maumee at this time. Several reasons- Youll' probably be alone out there if something does happen. There are huge logs and trees being washed down river right now that could take you out. The water temp is very low, if you do go in alone, it could shortly kill you.
There are places at White St. to bank fish. No walleye is worth getting killed over.
Good Luck


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

KDOG1976 said:


> I am going up tomorrow to try the Maumee. I am pretty confident based on water temp and flow it has plenty of Walleye in it already. The issues are where I can fish from, where are the fish at, and can I get my rig to those spots. I am anticipating 587-588 water level on Friday so I know I am limited on locations. I am planning on Orleans primarily with tow path, white st, and meigs as back ups. I am curious if anyone has fished it this high what some pointers are. I am thinking bright colors, longer leaders. I am also curious if anyone has a suggestion where i can wade to(no more than waist deep) that will put me within casting distance of a good hole. I know the hole at Orleans but I am thinking its too far out to cast to at this water level. My plan was walk out to waist deep even t hough it isnt close and fire away hoping to get walleye in the seams


Don't think you should hit the Maumee tomorrow, unsafe!


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Went to look at the river across from the cemetery near jermome rd. rapids a couple of days ago. There was another guy standing and staring at that deluge. The thing looks like the Mississippi River at flood stage. 

We agreed you would have to be crazy to try and fish it at this point.

Its unsafe.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

A Few guys were fishing today


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Maumee River 3-10-2011


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Ya, he'll be fishing alright.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

The river crested earlier today according to usgs. If we don't have any significant rain it will be another 4 or 5 days. Once the level gets in the 585 range it will be game on. This morning it was at 588 1/2.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Went to the river today to check it out. Pretty ugly. Up in the trees every where except Orleans and White St. Everywhere else you can't even get close enough to fish. The water level at the 475 bridge scale was 588. There were actually a half dozen guys fishing Orleans park, but I only saw 1 get in the water,and that was Knee deep, although all but 1 had waders on.Talked to him and he said he had been there every day this week. Asked him if he caught any fish. Nope. Seen any fish caught? Nope. One guy said someone had taken some fish into Maumee Bait but I didn't confirm that story. THe guy that told me that had been there almost all day without catching any,or seeing any caught. Kudos to him for his efforts, but I woudn't come down until at least next week. Supposed to warm up into the 50's next week. I was freezing my A** off just talking to these guys today.The snow was flying. The water was cold and Chocalate. Let you know if I hear anything differant.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Patience my friends....


----------



## RalphtheAirborneRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm from northeast Ohio and I was planning on making a trip up on Sunday and Monday but this weather is gonna make me postpone for another week. I've never tried "the run" but I'm prepared and ready to go as soon as the bite starts.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Flood Stage for the river is 589, and it's pretty close to that right now. I wouldn't even CONSIDER going down there if it is over 585, especially with the water temps being as cold as they are now. Let the water level fall and the fish will school in those holes tighter before you go down there.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

if you are coming from out of town i would go to maumee tackle .net he gives water temp and water height at about 6 am every morning just look under river conditions as of six this morning the river droped one foot and is now at 587 and the temp is 41 hope this helps


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

We might not be fishing this saturday. might have to wait till next friday. You seen those pics? 

like the one guy said, aint no walleye worth dying for.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

OK so i kinda listneed to everyone and decided not to try it today. I think it will be 585-586 saturday and I am absolutely gonna try it. My plan is orleans and not too deep and out of the main current. If i can figure out where at orleans theya re and how to get it there i think ill have ashot because i bet that river is full right now and whenever the run"starts" it will start alot hotter than the usual slow build up


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

Juan we ARE fishing tomorrow I dont want to here any back talk from you about it. It will be low enough that it will be SAFE to fish orleans provided you keep it knee deep and dont wade into the main current. My house 4am we will leave, call for directions


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

i would wait a week or 2 should be really good then. if you go be careful and tie on 2 oz. of lead weight and let her fly good luck!


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

thats my plan exactly, i think they r in there and fishing pressure should be low and its suppossed to be 46 and not raining which is like summer in perrysburg


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

If you are planning on walking into that river at 588 or so, I hope you have your affairs in order.........


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

out of curiosity where u guys comin up with this 588 #? i always use usgs site for stream flows and the maumee is at 32,600 cfs. i usually fish the sandusky for eyes, and anything over 2,000 cfs is pointless right now its almost 9,000. just tryin to get an idea on how to base that number off of the usgs site with the cfs.


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

you guys wont be out there long...yea its nice to go cast and get the cobb webs off and cure some cabin fever...but anyone who knows how to fish the Maumee for eye's, knows better then to fish with the water that high...

Goodluck all...couple more weeks and its on like donkey kong


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been to orleans almost every day for the past couple weeks on my lunch break and have yet to see anyone reel anything in. I've just been donating tackle to the river. Hopefully I'll hear some good news as it seems to be dropping quite well the last couple of days


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah well when this guy catches a couple fish everyone who has been telling him to not go, will be out there doing the same thing... you can fish it and stay safe! good luck and I hope you catch a couple!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

thistubesforu said:


> out of curiosity where u guys comin up with this 588 #? i always use usgs site for stream flows and the maumee is at 32,600 cfs. i usually fish the sandusky for eyes, and anything over 2,000 cfs is pointless right now its almost 9,000. just tryin to get an idea on how to base that number off of the usgs site with the cfs.


Its based on sea Level There's a gauge painted on the pylons of the 475 bridge. I forget what summer pool is, like 570 or 572 maybe. I think they tell you it's safe to wade to Bluegrass at 576, but anyone feel free to correct that if its wrong


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Did you go?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

just saw river was at 585.8 ft and falling.... I have fished it at 584 and caught fish! last year when the river rose 5 ft in one day.... I think you would have a shot tomorrow..... never know!


----------



## mss420 (Feb 26, 2009)

The biggest thing to remember is that it the water level doent mean much in comparison to catching the fish. Its possible to catch fish when the river is high just the same as when its low if you know the right spots. what does matter is the timing. i believe its to early to attempt high water fishing. There are definatly some fish in ther but not as many as gonna be in 3 weeks. Just because you have caught fish in high water doent mean you will now. Its considerably harder to catch a fish in the high water now as compared to later in the month because the numbers are not there yet. its alot easier to catch a fish in a pond that has hundreds of fish than it is to catch them in a in a pond wiht ten. the abundance of fish in the river will multiply unbelievably in the next few weeks. Dont get me wrong, im just as ready as the next guy to get out there and get em, but why risk the high water and danger now just for A fish. If your gonna try, just be very safe and good luck. maybe you will get lucky!


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks for the info death.


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

RalphtheAirborneRanger said:


> I'm from northeast Ohio and I was planning on making a trip up on Sunday and Monday but this weather is gonna make me postpone for another week. I've never tried "the run" but I'm prepared and ready to go as soon as the bite starts.


Dont make your first trip a bad one hold off a week you will be glad you did....I grew up here and fished her all my life and i have told all my friends that have been burning my phone up.be patient they will be here as soon as the water drops a little more and they plan on staying a little while.Good Luck


----------



## eye-man (Aug 8, 2010)

The normal summer level is 579'. It is considered safe to wade to Bluegrass Island at 581' or less. If you check the Maumee Tackle site he will post wether or not the DNR is permitting people to cross to the island. Not sure about the highest water level that allows you to cross to the island in Fort Meigs. But the DNR doesn't post signs there. Use caution on any island and if the water is on the rise stay off.


----------



## RalphtheAirborneRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks fox. Looks like I'll wait til next Monday. Any tips on what kind of rig I should use?


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Carolina rig


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

thistubesforu said:


> thanks for the info death.


You're Welcome


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

eye-man said:


> The normal summer level is 579'. It is considered safe to wade to Bluegrass Island at 581' or less. If you check the Maumee Tackle site he will post wether or not the DNR is permitting people to cross to the island. Not sure about the highest water level that allows you to cross to the island in Fort Meigs. But the DNR doesn't post signs there. Use caution on any island and if the water is on the rise stay off.


Thanks for clarifying that. I couldn't remember and didn't want to post bad info


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

RalphtheAirborneRanger said:


> Thanks fox. Looks like I'll wait til next Monday. Any tips on what kind of rig I should use?


Things have changed now I use a medium size floater with a 2 1/2-4ft leader carolina rigged or inline weight.I go back to throwing lead 1/2oz on down smaller the better last week of april or may 1st depending on how many whitebass are in the river.Good luck


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Heading up saturday. I hope they are catching them good.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Its based on sea Level There's a gauge painted on the pylons of the 475 bridge. I forget what summer pool is, like 570 or 572 maybe. I think they tell you it's safe to wade to Bluegrass at 576, but anyone feel free to correct that if its wrong


This information is incorrect. The normal summer pool is around 577-578. Wading to bluegrass is not advised until it gets down to 582, and then only experienced waders should try it. If you haven't been submerged in the frigid fast current yet, then don't try it until its under 582. I have seen a lot of guys go over across the island at 582 and come back an hour later and say it is still too fast to fish the main river....581 is a good number to bank on.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Caught 2 legal fish at Ft. Meigs today. Snagged 3 others and rolled 2 more. River is lookin' pretty good. A little bit warmer water should really turn them on.


----------

